# Wyndham owns RCI? Points TS suggestion?



## jtenfelde (Oct 24, 2010)

My husband and I are new tuggers -- after backing out on Wyndham Shawnee in the Poconos, PA. $23k, that night we found tug and backed out! Thank goodness 

Anyway, one of the things the sales predators told us was that Wyndham owns RCI now and all Wyndham TS owners get first choice with RCI exchange. I haven't found anything that confirms this. Was this just some sleazy sales predator tactic?

Also, we are looking to get a points TS that has RCI exchange so that we can go to Disney and stay on property. Besides Wyndham are there any others that are worth it? We know Wyndham would do it but as an organization they've really made us feel like we can't trust them, it was such a sleezy sales experience -- we should have ran out of there screaming but we really wanted a points timeshare because we knew it would work for us. We're planners, can go on vacations last minute and during school, etc. We knew we would deal with sales predators so we put up with it. Then we found tug and learned of the resale market -- we're going to do it that way. We're just trying to narrow down the field of TS operators. Any thoughts? 

Thanks for your help and we love TUG!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome to TUG, jtenfelde!

Read posters here for the next 6 months. Join TUG for $15 per year to read resort reviews and view the Sightings thread. Go on vacations by renting TS. Ask a whole lot of questions here. 

Don't buy ANY timeshare for 6 or MORE months. Much easier to buy than to sell. There are many points systems - different advantages, different quirks, and very different costs.

I own a lots of Wyndham points. I own RCI points. I go to DVC with RCI Points (deeded many miles from Disney due to their block of nearby resorts) and go to 'almost Disney' at Wyndham Bonnet Creek or a little cheaper at Star Island with my Wyndham points. But many TUGGERS here go to Kississimme via exchanging with RCI or II - cheaper using the Sightings thread.


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 24, 2010)

Wyndham is the parent company of RCI, but that does not mean that a Wyndham timeshare week has trading advantages over other resorts.

The trading power assigned is made up of several components, desirability of the resort, demand for the particular week at that resort, how far in advance it was deposited, and who knows what else.

What part of the country do you live in?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 24, 2010)

Bet it is the TRI-State/MidAtlantic area.  Very few other people end up in the Poconos.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 24, 2010)

jtenfelde said:


> My husband and I are new tuggers -- after backing out on Wyndham Shawnee in the Poconos, PA. $23k, that night we found tug and backed out! Thank goodness
> 
> Anyway, one of the things the sales predators told us was that Wyndham owns RCI now and all Wyndham TS owners get first choice with RCI exchange. I haven't found anything that confirms this. Was this just some sleazy sales predator tactic?
> 
> ...



Don't let the terrible sales/owner services side of Wyndham sour you completely on what is otherwise a great system. One of the best in size, resorts & value purchased at resale.  It is tough to find one better for the money.


----------



## jtenfelde (Oct 25, 2010)

*We are members?!*

Not sure why it's coming up Guest -- we joined, I'm logged in to both the side and the BBS. Oh well!



vacationhopeful said:


> Welcome to TUG, jtenfelde!
> 
> Read posters here for the next 6 months. Join TUG for $15 per year to read resort reviews and view the Sightings thread. Go on vacations by renting TS. Ask a whole lot of questions here.
> 
> ...


----------



## jtenfelde (Oct 25, 2010)

We live in PA outside Phila. The Poconos doesn't interest us at all. We'd really like MA or RI or some other close New England or Midatlantic with in a 4 hour drive to us.


hudshut said:


> Wyndham is the parent company of RCI, but that does not mean that a Wyndham timeshare week has trading advantages over other resorts.
> 
> The trading power assigned is made up of several components, desirability of the resort, demand for the particular week at that resort, how far in advance it was deposited, and who knows what else.
> 
> What part of the country do you live in?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 25, 2010)

*D. I. Y.*




jtenfelde said:


> Not sure why it's coming up Guest -- we joined, I'm logged in to both the side and the BBS.


Getting it changed is not automatic -- you have to do it yourself.  

Click around on the site & eventually you'll find instructions for doing that. 

Or do a search -- the same thing comes up now & then, & frequently when it does somebody who knows how to find the instructions will helpfully point directly to the appropriate link. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2010)

You need to forget Wyndham, if you truly want to stay on-site at Disney.  

Consider RCI Points instead.  The price is cheap to buy (no clue as to why because we love RCI Points), and you can get Disney with them, although inventory disappears pretty quickly and you have to watch every day and be flexible with dates.


----------



## mjfisherdc (Oct 25, 2010)

*How many RCI points?*

I am also interested in being able to trade to DVC.  I know you can't tell me exactly and that it varies in time of year, but ballpark, what would be a good amount of RCI points to start out with?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2010)

For a 2 bedroom Disney in prime season (summer, spring break, winter break), it's slightly less than 120K points, depending on the resort, but all are under 120K points.  For slow season, like early December, most of January, some of May (not many weeks are low season), it's 71K or under for the same 2 bedroom.  

For mid-season, which is all of the fall months, some late January-early February, and some in May, a 2 bedroom is about 96.5K points.  

1 bedrooms range from 41.5-71K points.  

Studios start at about 28.5-50K or so (cannot really remember).


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 25, 2010)

*Hiow To Change "Guest" Status to "TUG MEMBER"*

jtenfelde

Welcome to the Wyndham Forum.

Click on link and you will find instructions.

TUG MEMBERS: Entering the BBS Member Code in your bbs profile


----------



## tahoeJoe (Oct 28, 2010)

*Look at Hilton Grand Vacation club*



jtenfelde said:


> Also, we are looking to get a points TS that has RCI exchange so that we can go to Disney and stay on property. Besides Wyndham are there any others that are worth it? !



First off, I think the predator was lying (shock!)  I don't think Wyndham owners get "first pick" because of their affiliation with RCI. 

Secondly, it is very hard to rebuild trust once it is broken. For that reason i would look at Hilton Grand Vacation Club (HGVC). It is point based system, with alot of flexibility. They have a large network of properties world wide but mainly in Orlando, Hawaii and Las Vegas. Resale owners can trade for hotel points and the Hilton hotel brand is very nice. There are some great deals on e-bay right now. I would strongy recommend 7000 pints if you can swing it. 

I own at HGVC and have had zero problem trading into Disney.  

-TJ


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 28, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> For slow season, like early December... it's 71K or under for the same 2 bedroom.


I would not count on getting an exchange into DVC during early December.  All of the member inventory is likely to be booked, and if it is there won't be any exchanges in unless DVC is exchanging some of its foreclosure inventory.  I've been told DVC does not appear to deposit their own inventory into RCI, but I don't know that for a fact.

While the period from just after Thanksgiving to mid-December IS the least expensive season, it is also one of the busiest times for DVC, because of the low points costs, holiday decorations and special events, and also because the DVC HOA meeting is during that period.

If we are going to WDW between Thanksgiving and New Years, we call DVC Member Services at 9 AM the morning our 11-month booking window opens...and even then, we have to hope for some "Pixie Dust."  If we wait a week or so, we won't get in and we own at the two biggest resorts.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 28, 2010)

tahoeJoe said:


> First off, I think the predator was lying (shock!)  I don't think Wyndham owners get "first pick" because of their affiliation with RCI.



We sure don;t!

That said, I still enjoy being a Wyndham owner, although I preferred it when they were Fairfield.


----------

